# Which Chevy dump truck?



## TSS (Sep 18, 2001)

I am interested in purchasing a 2001 Chevy HD dump truck. The problem is they only come in 2wd. Unless I move down to a medium duty dump with the advailable 4wd. I plan on plowing this year (mostly residental) but I am unsure on which to purchase. Any comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

*Get the 4x4 if you'll be plowing*

A similar question has been discussed over in the Snowplowing forum:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?threadid=3871

In a nutshell, you're better off with the 4x4 for plowing - especially for residential. Also, something the size of an HD series dump might be pretty clumsy to plow driveways with, depending on their size and layout.

Of course, it's also important to consider what the truck will be doing the rest of the year. Are you looking at the HD series dump because you need the bigger truck, or would the 4x4 be large enough?


----------



## TSS (Sep 18, 2001)

I started a yard installation / lawn care / any thing else under the sun co and hopefully will be getting into light to medium excavation work to help compliment the need for a heavier dump truck. I was looking at a 2 ton dump but my guys said it would be to big as of right now. Not to mention hauling around a skid, tractor, backhoe, ect... The reason that I want to go heavier is due to the gvw of the medium duty dump. Once you put the dump bed on the frame you are close to the limit for your gvw.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

You have a few choices. Stay with the HD3500 15K gvw truck in 2wd form. 
Have that same truck sent out to Monroe upfitters and have 4x4 installed for another 6-8K.
Stay with a 12K gvw chevy that is available with 4x4 from the factory.
Move over to a F-450/550 with factory 4x4.
Wait till 2003 when GM will have a 15K + gvw with factory 4x4.
If it was me and I really needed a 2 ton 4x4 right now, I would buy the ford with a PS diesel.
If you can live with a 12K gvw truck, I would go with the GM, simply because I like chevy trucks.
Dino


----------



## TSS (Sep 18, 2001)

Just got back from the ford dealership... Guess that I am going to go with the 450 w/ps diesel. Wish that chevy had a hd with 4wd. Thanks for the info......Now where is the snow??


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Good Choice. You will not be disappointed


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

My buddy has a 450 4x4 psd /auto with a 9' airflow dump.He's having a problem with his psd loosing oil at 17K miles.I like them and think that they are a good truck but there transmission needs work it's a little sluggise when you start off does not seam to have the power to get going.


----------



## bytor (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TSS _
> *Just got back from the ford dealership... Guess that I am going to go with the 450 w/ps diesel. *


I had to LOL when I saw that.

Going with the Ford, eh? "Feel the power of the dark side."

I love the Chevy vs. Ford wars and am a frequent combatant, especially with my "Yeah, I've got a Chevy truck. But I also bought a *real* one for when there's work to do."

I really wanted the Chevy, since I liked the looks and interior, but when it came down to it, only Dodge and Ford made trucks that'd do what I needed to do. And of the two, only Ford had a crew cab, so that's what I got.

You won't regret your choice. My 99 350 is the first diesel I've owned, and I'm hooked. I've since bought a diesel mower (Deere 455) and a diesel dump truck. Heck, I want *all* my engines to be diesels now. Gonzo torque and great fuel economy. If my truck got better mileage, I'd have to stop at the station about once a week to drain my tank a bit. I've averaged 21 mpg since I last reset the trip computer about a month ago, and that includes lots of idling, hard launches, and passing. While carrying about 1k lbs of fuel tank, fuel, tool box, and tools.

I was a diehard Chevy man until I got this one.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

For my money up to 12K gvw I think GM can stand with ford or dodge. Its above that GVW that GM has been lacking in a 4x4 version. The 3500 HD is very good truck, but unless you want to spens another 8K in an aftermarket conversion. The new generation of GM medium duty trucks will be very nice, but it will be hard for Gm to break into a market that ford has dominated for the last 10 yrs or more.
Dino


----------



## TSS (Sep 18, 2001)

Unfortunately as a married Chevy guy I am going to have to at least have a fling with Fords. When I was down at the Ford shop they were telling me that Chevy was going to try to use the steel and aluminum for their blocks and heads on their new diesels. Is there any truth to this rumor??


----------



## jdjoe_97 (Aug 13, 2000)

I am pretty sure they arleady are doing that with the Duramax. I was told its a cast iron block with aluminum heads. I have heard of a few bad head gastkets already but for the most part I guess guys love them. I am a cummins man and if the chevies had some ground clearance they would have me. But I like to drive a tall truck. Joe


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

Yeah, the Duramax has the iron block aluminum head combo. Very few problems so far, but I'd still be a little skeptical to plunk down 40 + g's for one of the first ones. I don't really like to have anything RIGHT when it comes out. I've spent enough time helping GM finish engineering the 700r4 in my 83.............

MT


----------



## Maverick (Nov 14, 2001)

I have a 2001 Duramax I bought on 3-23-01. I have 45,000 miles on I so far and can only praise about the truck. Super power. Any stock Dodge or Ford stand no chance against this truck. When I can drive a 5 mile grade of 7% pulling 17,000 @ 53mph in stock trim, I think that is impressive. I hear in Jan., GM is releasing the new 4500 series trucks with the Duramax Diesels. These trucks have a 16,000 GVWR. These will only be 2wd at first. Around June I heard the 4wd will be out. These trucks look totally different and will replace the current 3500HD series trucks.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

> In January, GMC will begin phasing in a new generation of Class 4-8 medium duties, code-named the GMT560, as early 2003 model entries.
> 
> The lineup includes a totally redesigned and re-engineered C4500/C5500 (Class 4-5) Series of two-wheel-drive conventional cab models, with GVWs ranging from 16,000 to 19,500 pounds. They are available in Regular, Crew Cab, Commercial Cutaway chassis cab and School Bus chassis configurations, with outstanding power and performance, amazing ride, handling, and designed to be best-in-class comfort and control features shared with their larger siblings.
> 
> Both the C4500/C5500 and new C6500/C7500/C8500 (Class 6-8) trucks also share a highly aerodynamic new cab, expected to provide best-in-class visibility. They feature a totally clean back-of-cab design, providing easy, low-cost body installations, new world-class braking systems and many serviceability enhancements, aimed at improving an operator's bottom line.


(http://www.gmc.com/news/quadrasteer.html)


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Ford or Chevy 
You guys will go back and forth forever
I will put my Mitsubishi FH against any of those.It is a 1993 and never gave us a bit of trouble.Continues to plow all winter and work all through the summer.
Anyway just had to throw my 2 cents in.  

Mike Nelson
New York Snow Pros
Fishkill,N.Y.


----------

